# Expiration du mot de passe iCloud



## yokoult09 (21 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
voilà plusieurs fois que je suis confronté au même problème : mon mot de passe iCloud expire souvent. Y a-t-il une possibilité pour empêcher cela?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses!

Antoine


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2013)

bizarre.... mon mot de passe iCloud ça fait au moins 10 ans que c'est le même (je l'ai créé en créant mon compte iTools qui est devenu ensuite dotMac, puis s'est transformé en MobileMe avant de basculer en compte iCloud)


----------



## yokoult09 (23 Mars 2013)

Up! Quelqu'un d'autre?


----------



## subsole (23 Mars 2013)

antoinewouters a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> voilà plusieurs fois que je suis confronté au même problème : mon mot de passe iCloud expire souvent. Y a-t-il une possibilité pour empêcher cela?
> 
> D'avance merci pour vos réponses!
> ...



 Bonjour,
Tu es prévenu comment ( je n'utilise pas iCloud) un email d'Apple ?
Sinon , ça pourrait être du phishing.


----------



## yokoult09 (23 Mars 2013)

Non c'est quand j'essaie de me connecter sur iCloud.com il me dit mot de passe expiré et je ne sais pas me connecter. Je dois aller sur le site Apple gérer identifiant et changer mon mot de passe et la plus de soucis


----------



## jvdoc (1 Juin 2013)

J'ai la preuve que c'est un message destiné à récupérer des données confidentielles. (hameçonnage)


----------



## yokoult09 (1 Juin 2013)

jvdoc a dit:


> J'ai la preuve que c'est un message destiné à récupérer des données confidentielles. (hameçonnage)



Et c'est quoi?


----------



## yokoult09 (29 Septembre 2013)

up!


----------



## Rian (13 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

Ne t'inquiête du message de la personne qui te parle de fishing. C'est bien le site d'apple qui te dit que c'est expiré et pas un mail.
Mais en effet, lorsque je me connecte sur le site d'apple (une fois toutes les morts d'évêque), on me demande de changer mon mot de passe.

Je cherche la fréquence d'expiration du mot de passe mais je dirais entre 3 et 6 mois.
C'est une mesure de sécurité. Et je ne pense pas que tu puisses l'éviter, du moins depuis leur plateforme. Cependant, je ne sais pas si ca existe, mais si oui, tu peux utiliser un logiciel qui gère les infos dont tu souhaites accéder sur icloud.com.

Exemple, tu peux gérer ton calendrier un soft ou ton tel, ne va pas sur le site.
Idem pour les contacts.


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2013)

C'est bizarre car pour ce qui me concerne je n'ai jamais eu à changer mon mot de passe sur le site d'Apple.

J'ai le même depuis au moins 15 ans!

Peut-être qu'il est jugé suffisamment robuste (24 caractères mêlant lettres et chiffres, majuscules et minuscules) pour qu'on me laisse le conserver...


----------



## yokoult09 (13 Octobre 2013)

Et il n'y a aucun moyen de pouvoir modifier la fréquence d'expiration de ce mot de passe?
Si non, quelqu'un connait-il  un logiciel qui ferait le job dont Rian parle?
Merci!


----------



## tete2noeud (14 Octobre 2013)

La même pour moi... Quand j'en ai parlé à un vendeur d'un Apple Store parisien il ne savait pas me répondre non plus. Comme Yokoult09, ça intervient à peu près tous les 3 mois je dirai. Il suffit que j'essaie de me connecter à iCloud / App Store / iTunes... pour que ce message s'affiche...


----------



## yokoult09 (23 Janvier 2014)

Up! Quelqu'un aurait la solution? Là j'avais créé un mot de passe de 25 caractères avec chiffres, ponctuation, etc mais il vient de me dire que c'était à nouveau expiré


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est bizarre car pour ce qui me concerne je n'ai jamais eu à changer mon mot de passe sur le site d'Apple.
> 
> J'ai le même depuis au moins 15 ans!
> 
> Peut-être qu'il est jugé suffisamment robuste (24 caractères mêlant lettres et chiffres, majuscules et minuscules) pour qu'on me laisse le conserver...



Le mien a dix ans, n'est pas particulièrement robuste (faut que je le change d'ailleurs) et Apple ne m'a jamais demandé de le changer, même en connexion à iCloud.com.

Un privilège pour les anciens ?


----------



## tete2noeud (13 Mai 2014)

Je retente un UP à cette discussion. Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais eu le soucis, voici une capture d'écran :


----------

